# LOL--Paragods



## Hockey (May 10, 2009)

Thought I posted this but found it a while ago but forgot to share it

[YOUTUBE]Y_RGpRO2Iqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 10, 2009)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## emt1994 (May 10, 2009)

Too funny my husband is a fulltime paramedic Ill have to show it to him next time I see him.


----------



## EMT11KDL (May 12, 2009)

LMAO.  Ill have to show that to everyone


----------



## traumaqueen63 (May 27, 2009)

LOVED THAT VIDEO - IT WAS AWESOME!!!!


----------

